# Trane XV90 Red Light Question



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Look on the panel to see what the error code is.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey there,

Sorry for the long time on the reply but I was called out of town for work. Looking on the inside of the panel, it says that the two red flashes indicates the following:

"System lockout; retries or recycles exceeded."

Any ideas on what is going on and how to resolve it?

Thanks,
Ki


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be the HSI is bad.

Watch to see if you see a glow when you run it again. if not, good chance its the HSI.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright so I've gone and looked at it again and when I have the doors off and the switch pressed in I can see the glow from the plate heating up then a few seconds later the gas will kick in. I can see that the gas kicks in and ignites and it stays on for about 4 seconds before it suddenly goes out again. After doing this 3 times the system goes to a 2 flash red system lockout and it doesn't try again.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, is the on/off switch on the side of the system just there for the fan to run without heat? I've tried it with the switch both on and off and the gas still goes out after 4 seconds in either case.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

possible causes,,flame sensor,, Ps not staying closed.. Clean sensor.. check ps , vent for obstructions


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Dirty flame sensor.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

How would I go about cleaning the flame sensor? Is it behind that panel that is bolted on covering over the flame and such?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

It will be on either the right or left side of the burner box. And will take a 5/16" nut driver to loosen the screw that holds it in place.

It has a single wire on it.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright so I took it apart and pulled off the wire for the flame sensor and cleaned the contacts and such since the sensor appears to be behind another panel. Tested it out and was able to keep the flame going for over 10 seconds. Closed it up, put it all back together and it appears everything is working fine now!

Woot! Thanks for the help guys! Saved me a couple hundred bucks in service calls likely since I live so far out from the nearest guys, they charge me a bunch of time just to drive here.

My system is now pumping out warm air and I'm just waiting on it to heat up further....much better than the cold air that was coming out previously!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You'll end up needing to pull the sensor itself. That is what gets dirty. The disturbance of removing and reattaching the wire probably cleared enough off to get it going again.

Its not hard to get the flame sensor out. Where the wire attaches, you should see a single screw holding the sensor to the burner box.


----------



## Kilarhian (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah alright. I'll end up doing that tomorrow or Wed then. Currently I am going to keep the system off until I can get a carbon monoxide detector tomorrow just to be safe.


----------

